# Ctsm., Habenaria, in Rockwool



## PeteM (Oct 11, 2020)

A few experiments growing in rockwool.

habenaria rhodocheila





Ctsm. saccatum 'Dark Wonder'x Catasetum saccatum 'Brooklyn Botanic Garden' FCC/AOS





Habenaria Flamingo ' Rubenesque' AM/AOS


----------



## PeteM (Oct 11, 2020)

I made a trip to the local hydroponics store yesterday and restocked on rockwool, perlite, and Promix HP, for a lot less than available online. I should be set going into the winter. Something about seeing this much coarse perlite makes me giddy. I also got to talk in detail at the store about the latest supplemental products and advances in LED lights. Thank you cannabis industry, for making indoor growing easier on many fronts.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2020)

So are your plants in a blend of perlite rockwool and promix? Flowers are nice


----------



## PeteM (Oct 11, 2020)

Sorry. No. Not Pro mix for the orchids. That soil is for all my other house plants.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 12, 2020)

I really need to get some Habernarias.


----------



## Don I (Oct 12, 2020)

Neat.
Don


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 22, 2021)

Did you pot the Habenaria only in rockwool? Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. Most of my Habs come up but did not bloom this year.  I need to get more also.


----------



## PeteM (Jan 22, 2021)

Anca86 said:


> Did you pot the Habenaria only in rockwool? Thanks


I took a closer look and I did cut the mix with a bit of large perlite. Not much. And always styrofoam peanuts on the bottom 1-2 inches.


----------



## abax (Jan 22, 2021)

The Flamingo's my favorite, but they're all very pretty.


----------

